# Vetri-Probiotic Everyday



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> Vetri-Probiotic Everyday Bite-Sized Chews


It does look interesting. I have been using a powdered formula, but since he is on a raw diet I sometimes think it just brushes off his food and he doesn't get it all. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Amazon has them, and also Vet Med Direct. I think I have ordered from both.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Prozyme is also great. My dogs have always been on it whether raw diet or kibble with good results.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> Amazon has them, and also Vet Med Direct. I think I have ordered from both.


I tried a search on google for Vet Med Direct and got a confusing response. What was your link? Did you purchase them online from them? Thanks


----------

